# Weber Carb Conversions



## Veign (Nov 6, 2005)

*Weber Carb Conversion Good/Bad Idea????*

Greetings, this is my first post and just want to say before I ask, WAZUP!!

I have a B14 and want to know, if anyone out there, recommends me to do a conversion from my stock carb to a weber. If anyone has good or bad experiences with this carb, please share before I spend cash on a bad investment. Thanks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Veign said:


> Greetings, this is my first post and just want to say before I ask, WAZUP!!
> 
> I have a B14 and want to know, if anyone out there, recommends me to do a conversion from my stock carb to a weber. If anyone has good or bad experiences with this carb, please share before I spend cash on a bad investment. Thanks.


From my understanding, weber carbs are very iffy depending on the weather, which in terms takes away from the reliability. I dont know how true that is, but i know holly carbs are more streetable.


----------



## Veign (Nov 6, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> From my understanding, weber carbs are very iffy depending on the weather, which in terms takes away from the reliability. I dont know how true that is, but i know holly carbs are more streetable.


Iffy in the weather as in extreme cold or ??. Why I ask is because I live in sunny SA and the weather seldom drops below zero.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Veign said:


> Iffy in the weather as in extreme cold or ??. Why I ask is because I live in sunny SA and the weather seldom drops below zero.


well i dont have much experience with them, but my ferrari friend (car genious and engineering genious) told me that webbers carbs have a hard time in the colder weathers and pretty much any other bad weather, but are the best when its nice out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well if it makes a difference I have a Weber carb on my 59cc Brison model airplane and it always runs like a champ no matter what.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Carbs? Shouldn't a B14 be fuel injected?


----------



## Veign (Nov 6, 2005)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> Carbs? Shouldn't a B14 be fuel injected?


Most of them are but there are models that are carbs, go figure huh??  

Been shopping around for a Weber and found one in actually very good condition, have to do a conversion to fit but looks promising. Anyone have suggestions what to start off with, going off the topic, to carb, branches, gas flow, etc to how do you say, "ZOOP up the Bugger".  I have a Sabre 1.6GX 95 Carb with only modification added is Cowley branches with a free flow exaust system. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## sesr20 (Oct 30, 2003)

Thought I'd thro my 2 cents in. The cold weather problem stems from a 

condition called "icing" where moisture ices up in the carb. Most carb setups 

have a hose/valve that pumps warm air into the intake tract to keep this 

from happening. Problem is that until the car is warmed up, there isn't a 

source of heat to do this. Thats why there are problems during start up. If 

you choke the hell out of it you can usually get it to start, then let it come 

up to temp and you're ready to roll. If you're that worried about it, a block 

heater is the only way to go.

As far as carbs go, the weber 32/36 would probably be a good size for the 

1.6L. As far as how to adapt it, I hope you're good at fab. other than that, 

the usual applies. Free flow filter, exhaust, head port, etc......


----------



## Veign (Nov 6, 2005)

sesr20 said:


> Thought I'd thro my 2 cents in. The cold weather problem stems from a
> 
> condition called "icing" where moisture ices up in the carb. Most carb setups
> 
> ...


Actually, I'm not worried much about the temp because the climate where I live is kinda warm, just exploring all the possible problems and benifits this type of carb has before doing a complete conversion.Thanks for your input, it's greatly appreciated. :thumbup: 

Just for interest sake, by doing this conversion, what would my hp % increase to, someone actually posted on a weber site with nearly the same car as I have and says it increased on estimate 18%?  Oh and another question, if I want to convert my leaded vehicle to unleaded, what do I have to do and does this conversion to weber validate or not? (Due to a law being passed that all cars can now only use unleaded, or actually it's in the pipeline).


----------

